# Boker Subcom Titan



## jzmtl (Jun 8, 2010)

Just got Chad Los Banos’ new Subcom Titan in the mail today, thought you guys might be interested. 

Same shape as your garden variety subcoms, except this comes with titanium handles, clips, thumbstuds, and 440C blade. Not top of the line blade steel, but a Ti frame lock for around $30 what more could you ask!

It’s extremely light and thin, weight only 2oz/57g, and 7mm thick without clip (12mm with), it would fit anywhere and you won’t notice you are carrying it.

I don’t usually like small folders because my hands get tired holding the small handle, but even thou this is a 2 ½ finger knife, the wide handle and large finger choil make it feel quite nice in hand. 

It also works great as a fancy money clip, if you use one of those.


----------



## Essexman (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I do like that, great pics.

I looking to get the new slipjoint 42 Subcom as it would be legal for me to EDC one here in the UK.

I wonder if the Ti scale would fit the slipjoint subcom?


----------



## Mike V (Jun 8, 2010)

Wish they sold a titanium Wharcom.


----------



## ypsifly (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a tan Subcom a few months ago and would love to be able to put a Ti scale on it.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been waiting to place an order until the initial reviews were in. It looks about as good as I had hoped.



Mike V said:


> Wish they sold a titanium Wharcom.


+1

I've been EDCing a Wharcom for a couple years now. I love the way all the Subcoms practically disappears when clipped to my belt or the inside of my pocket, but I'm especially fond of the easy sharpening of the Wharcom.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike V said:


> Wish they sold a titanium Wharcom.


 
You could always buy both, then swap scales. Then you'd have a G10 Subcom to give away as a gift!


----------



## Bierkameel (Jun 9, 2010)

If it had some nice blade steel I would buy a few, I like the titanium frames.


----------



## SparkLite (Jun 9, 2010)

Ain't nothing wrong with 440c...

When it's heat treated properly, it's up there with the best!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 9, 2010)

Man, that looks great. I saw it in their catalog before, but nothing beats user photos for realism. Thanks for reminding me I wanted to get one.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Boker Wharcom and am debating on whether or not to go for the Boker Titanium Subcom. I use the Wharcom like a utility knife. It's great for cutting up boxes, but I find it does not do a good job of opening letter envelopes. Q: Will the Subcom blade do a better job at opening letter envlopes?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice review.

But I've found that 440C can easily compete with many of the latest & greatest steels out there.


----------



## shortstack (Jun 22, 2010)

just bought one the other day, great little knife actually carried it in my pocket on my half marathon run


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 22, 2010)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I have a Boker Wharcom and am debating on whether or not to go for the Boker Titanium Subcom. I use the Wharcom like a utility knife. It's great for cutting up boxes, but I find it does not do a good job of opening letter envelopes. Q: Will the Subcom blade do a better job at opening letter envlopes?



Probably not any better than wharcom, the blade is still too fat to slip under the flap on evnelope easily.


----------



## AmperSand (Jul 1, 2010)

I just ordered one from EDCDepot. Hopefully shipping to Australia goes ok.

Any other members had any experience ordering knives from overseas vendors? I don't see why this wouldn't come through customs quite easily.

Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been carrying one for a couple weeks now. I was more interested in the new blade than the scale, and while I don't mind the Ti scale, I still prefer the feel of the original G-10. I also prefer the feel of the original thumb stud, but the new one's not bad. However, I really like the new blade. I love the Subcom series overall, and have been carrying a Subcom or Wharcom daily for about three years now, but my one gripe has been the thin, flimsy feel of the AUS8 blades, especially the Wharcom's. They've performed fine, and since they're inexpensive and easily replaced, I've never really worried about damaging them, but I've also never felt confident that they would hold up to too much abuse. The new 440C blade is noticeably thicker, and feels much more substantial. Now if they'd just make a 440C Wharcom...

And, no, I haven't tried swapping a G-10 scale on to the Ti model yet. The Ti model uses a different pivot screw, but the other frame screws appear to be the same (size, anyway). The Ti's blade is, again, thicker, but spacing between the front and back of the frame appears to be unchanged. Might be a simple swap.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 3, 2010)

The regular subcom's blade is even thinner? I thought about getting one but I think I'll pass now.


----------



## RSW (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a Subcom and I am thinking about the Titan. Great price. People shouldn't get caught up in the 440c debate. It's been heat treated and the blade is great.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> The regular subcom's blade is even thinner? I thought about getting one but I think I'll pass now.


 
Yeah, the blade on Chad's regular biscuit design is quite thin. But then again, it's a short blade. The thinness works out well for cutting through anything that you could reasonably expect a short blade to handle.


----------



## Mike V (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm interested in the new steel in the blade more than the titanium scale as I already replaced the scale on my Wharcom with a carbon fibre one.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## 42 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine just came in and I really like it. Very solid action and very light. Great for EDC!


----------



## Mike V (Jul 26, 2010)

AmperSand said:


> I just ordered one from EDCDepot. Hopefully shipping to Australia goes ok.
> 
> Any other members had any experience ordering knives from overseas vendors? I don't see why this wouldn't come through customs quite easily.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive!



I've ordered a few knives from the states shipped to Sydney no problem, including a Wharcom.

You will have trouble with assisted opening knives like Kershaw Speed Safe etc.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had issues with non assisted opening knives.

It all depends on who searches your package.

For example, I had two emerson's come into the country in the same week. One I received, one was deemed "prohibited"

I don't see issues with the Subcom, however I decided not to risk it myself.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 27, 2010)

The subcom has pretty tight retention, plus it's so light there is no way anyone can flick it open so it's probably safe.


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 27, 2010)

got mine a couple weeks ago and its everything I hoped for.

came razor sharp and the fit and finish is excellent


----------



## olympiccop2002 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just ordered one of these from EDC. Looks like a great little money clip/knife. Has anyone found out if the G10 will easily replace the Ti? I would love to do this in orange G10. Thought I saw a pic of it dressed up like that. 

Bjorn


----------



## EDC Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

The Subcom Titan is a very nice, little, Ttanium knife for the price! 

I'm actually planning to do some cheap mods to mine and am waiting for some Glow Powder to fill the milled out spaces on the front with glow epoxy. Also, a deep carry clip will be added to make it ride a little lower and better on my belt. The clip should almost make it disappear behind the belt and the glow epoxy will allow me to find it when I (eventually) drop it at night or between the car seats.

jzmtl: Great pictures!! It was your pictures that helped push me over the edge to buy one of these. Thank you.

jp2515: Your pictures are fantastic as well.


----------

